# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  نانسي عجرم : زوجي يحب البنات

## الحصن نيوز

قالت الفنانة اللبنانية نانسي أنها سعيدة بحملها للمرة الثانية، وان الحمل لا  يسبب لها أي مشاكل، وان زوجي يحب الفتيات، ويتمنى أن انجب انثى ، لكنني سأرضى بقسمة الله سبحانه وتعالى، سواء أكان ولدا او بنتا


واضافت نانسي: "حملي اقترب من شهره الرابع تقريبا، وزوجي طبيب الأسنان فادي الهاشم يتمنى أن يكون الجنين فتاة، لكني لا أشغل بالي بالأمر، ولم أتمن الولد، لكني راضية بقسمة الله عز وجل، سواء أكان ولدا أم بنتا و أن حملها لن يؤثر على عملها في الفترة المقبلة، وأنها اتفقت على الغناء في حفلة رأس السنة المقبلة بأحد الفنادق الكبرى بالقاهرة".


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

